# Mini F56 - power drain / starting issue



## Jwan (Jun 11, 2020)

Hello everyone,

My 2014 F56 Mini automatic has recently developed some power drain and starting issue. I wonder if anyone has come across similar situation before?

1) Occasional display of error message "increased battery discharge while stationary. Start Engine. If problem recurs have the problem checked by Service." at start up and "Battery discharged, Start engine immediately" at shut off

2) Start / Stop is mostly not activating. On the rare occasion that it does, the engine would stop while stationary, but would not restart but only a cranking noise when feet is lifted from brake pedal. Need to shift the gear to P, then restart the engine manually by clicking the start button.

3) Engine would occasionally not start. The engine would shudder but not start after clicking the start button, need a few attempts (strangely without the battery discharged message). Also, the brake pedal would not depress occasionally to allow for the starting sequence.

Both Battery and Intelligent battery sensor (IBS) have been replaced and registered but problems persist. Otherwise the car drives fine with no other dashboard warning signals.

Tried a couple of independents and dealer but no one seem to be able to figure out what the problem is. A lot of diagnostic fees is going down the drain...

Anyone got the same issue before?


----------

